# Splice HDMI cable.



## MadSeed (Apr 19, 2006)

We need to run an HDMI cable through a 1/2 inch round conduit. Obviously the head of the HDMI cable will not fit through it. Is it possible to cut the head off and splice it back in after we run the cable through the conduit? Anyone have any experience cutting and splicing HDMI or adding new heads?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Here is the pinout.
http://www.interfacebus.com/HDMI_Pinout_Bus.html
As to the possibility, that depends entirely on your skill level in unsplicing the cable, cutting, joining and then laying up the cable in such a manner that the signals do not deteriorate. Given the high sped digital signal, the cable core layup would be best to remain the same.

I would try it, by staggering the joints over several inches to avoid distortion of the cable lay, heatshrinking each and restoring the shielding wherever it existed. But I cannot speak for you, it's not a job for someone unused to "microsurgery" and soldering.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Gefen makes a product that should work, but is expensive. It uses two CAT-5E cables between a sender and receiver: http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=4504

Crimping RJ-45 plugs is a lot easier than HDMI cable microsurgery.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The cable is complicated. There are 4 shielded twisted 100-ohm pairs and seven miscellaneous conductors. Connectors seem to be non-existent, and they all seem to be molded units. I think without some special care, this could seriously impact the quality of the signal. I have to go with *kiwiguy *here, I don't know that this is all that practical for the average "Joe". 

Here's some discussions on the topic, looks ugly! http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-640545.html


----------

